

Headcase.js - Use CSS media queries with CSS classes and JS event. - pasiaj
http://foolproof.me/post/28559017840/reusable-media-queries-with-headcase-js

======
pasiaj
Github: <https://github.com/sakamies/headcase.js>

"By defining the media queries in the <head> of your document, they'll be
reusable in css and javascript. In css, you can use regular descendant
selectors instead of media queries. This simplifies the syntax and removes the
need to ever copy & paste the same query in multiple places."

